# Robitussin for max. EWCM???



## RedOakMomma (Sep 30, 2004)

Hi all,

I want to start taking Robitussin for increasing my EWCM, but I have a question or two... if my cycles are irregular, when should I start taking it? How many days before your anticipated ovulation do you take it? What dosage has been most helpful for you?

Any info would be MOST helpful. One of the reasons I'm having trouble with charting is because my EWCM is so scant. If I can increase it, I might have more success with timing conception.








:,


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

Have you tried doing a search for Robitussin? I think I remember reading some threads on it here when I was researching it.

FWIW, it didn't really work for me. What did work was Pre-seed (my toddler ds' nursing really affected my EWCM even though I knew I was ovulating). I was using an ovulation monitor to figure out when I was ovulating because I just couldn't pinpoint it from the temps and charting. There are also the monthly test strips you can get pretty cheaply online.


----------

